
AMD unveils the 12-core Ryzen 9 3900X, at half the price of Core i9 9920X - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/26/amd-unveils-the-12-core-ryzen-9-3900x-at-half-the-price-of-intels-competing-core-i9-9920x-chipset/
======
mey
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20019206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20019206)

------
actuator
This all seems exciting for the custom builds market but is this a big enough
market to even put a significant dent in Intel's revenue? I assume most of the
Intel revenue comes from their laptop and server chips; but somehow most of
the laptops I end up seeing are Intel and most data centres use Intel
predominantly.

~~~
IronBacon
AMD is predominant in the console market! ^__~

------
SketchySeaBeast
I hope everything they claim comes to pass. Though with Intel's new 10 nm
process, I don't know how much that's going to buy them - hopefully enough to
really put the heat on.

